# My 3 boys :)



## the_muppet_boys (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi guys, just wanted to introduce my 3 new ratties  This is Gonzo, Kermit, and Beaker. All three are patchwork rats that came from a lab. They're very scared of everything but they seem to be warming up nicely.

























I'm not sure how to make the pictures bigger...I guess you just have to click on them.


----------



## PipRat (Jan 24, 2012)

Wow! I've never seen rats with a patten like that before! Very cool!


----------



## the_muppet_boys (Aug 16, 2012)

Yeah, they're special looking  They have been constantly loosing their fuzz and growing it back in different places. Their faces always seem to have the mask of fur though.


----------



## Nauseum (Mar 3, 2012)

Holy moly! That is the strangest markings I have ever seen! How bizzare, but very very neat!


----------



## the_muppet_boys (Aug 16, 2012)

Who knows, maybe they are genetic mutants  They were rescued from a research facility after all!


----------



## brebre (Aug 18, 2012)

Your boys are so precious and INTERESTING! I am in love with their markings! My boy Templeton has a patch on his back that looks like South America!


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Markings that are definetly cool.


----------



## Cupcake&Candy (Jun 5, 2012)

*I've never seen Patchwork rats before!*

 Wow! Those are soooo cool! I've never seen patterns like those. They don't seem to have Patchwork rats in New Mexico. Lovely kiddos.


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

I've never seen Patchwork rats but they look amazing. Very cute. How did you get them?


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Wow, really cool rats! I love them wish they were mine haha, these are very lucky rats, you saved them from a horrible life, and given them a fresh new start .I haven't seen patchwork rats before, but maybe the mum were tested on when she was pregnant to see what the results would be, and these little cuties came out. Very weird how their fur seems to come out, only to grow back fuzzy, your very lucky I doubt anyone else has rats with this type markings haha good luck Good luck with them and I hope they can be handled comfortably soon


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

How unusual. I am impressed.


----------

